# Bobcat S250 Skid Steer for sale Chicago



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm selling my 2004 Bobcat S250. The machine is a 2 Speed with enclosed cab and heat. It is also equipped with keyless start and regular flow auxiliary hydraulics.it currently has snow wheels and tires on it and bobcat wheel and tires are available. Some extra parts like hoses and filters are included. Also included is a 1 yard bucket. I no longer need the machine cause I can do everything with my truck. I'm selling the machine with both sets of wheels and tires and bucket for 21,000

Also available is a10' Arctic Sectional Snow Pusher

John 
773 4160795


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I reduced the price 19000 firm


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Interested in either set of wheels/tires if you wanted to sell separately. Any pics of the Arctic?


----------

